

Oracle Introduces New JSR to Evolve Java Community Process - Garbage
http://blogs.oracle.com/java/entry/oracle_introduces_new_java_specification

======
zaa
"a new version of the JCP Process document and a formalized Executive
Committee Members' Guide and is expected to be completed and approved within
about six months."

What an irony. It will take them half an year to only come up with a process
on how to modify the language, when the creators of languages like Go,
Clojure, etc can modify a substantial part of their respective language during
this time frame.

~~~
Kaizyn
It is still less time than is required for a new draft spec for C++ to come
out of the language committee.

------
koenigdavidmj
Seems like this post took a lot of words but did not say much of anything.

~~~
shareme
But what words would Oracle use?

'We at Oracle know that past actions of ours and Sun's has broken the JCP. We
now will openly ignore that and continue on our merrily little way.'..seems
the same words they used except mine is more concise

------
wmf
More openwashing. It looks like they're fixing problems other than the one
that people care about. Also, Oracle has already demonstrated that they will
ignore the JCP whenever it disagrees with their interest, so what's the point
of revising it?

------
warmfuzzykitten
<sigh> Let the Oracle-bashing commence. Does anyone seriously assert that any
of the changes described in this post are not improvements to the current
process?

